# Help large open wound....



## CarrieC (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi All, 
I have a little wether that had to be reburned from a horrible disbudding. This was one month ago and his bandages came off a week ago. He was healing just fine and his bandages were removed except for the last part in his head that was supposed to fall off later. Well it got ripped of today and he is bleeding and area is raw and open. How should I treat and rebandage? Should I pack the wound with anything or just spray with Blue Kote and rebandage? A round of antibiotics? Thanks for any input!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Clean the area to be sure that it isn't bleeding anymore and you get any dirt and debris out of it. Then I would give it a good spray with blue kote. 
Some banamine for pain if he is off feed.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Carrie, you can also squirt penn directly into the wound, it did speed up healing here with a doe that sliced her back legs all the way to the bone - and never got infected. Iodine is good for cleaning stuff out. Then I would spray. Just anything to keep it clean and desinfected.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And after cleaning you can apply guaze and stick it around the wound with super glue....this way the gauze keeps stuff out of the wound. It looks worse than it is, don't start antibiotics unless it is weeping or he has a fever. Do not put iodine into his sinus cavities (the hole in his head goes directly into his sinus cavities), use something benign like your wound coat, and spray lightly.

And an FYI if you have to do this again have your vet call the goatvet at Texas A&M and get a refresher on goat dehorning, they can sew a flap of skin over the holes in the head....a buck of a friend of mine with horrific scurs got done and he was fine after the next day, stitches out end of the week and 100%. Leaving holes is pretty barbaric now. Vicki


----------



## CarrieC (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks, looks like I did what everyone recommended. While it was still clean(the bandage had JUST been ripped off and I wanted to act before he got anything into it) I sprayed it with Blue Kote, put on some gauze squares and gave him a beautiful purple head of vet wrap. He is not pleased, but is munching away on his alfalfa like nothing ever happened. I will watch him to make sure there is no facial swelling or bad odor and that he does not go off feed. Thanks everyone. In reference to the barbaric way he was reburned, had I known ahead of time that that was how it was going to happen, I would have never allowed it to happen. My fault, I should have asked for the details ahead of time. I spent the rest of that afternoon in disbelief and filled with regret. Not that I will always do a perfect job disbudding myself, but after seeing this I will make sure, without hesitation, that each of my kids is burned thoroughly and to the very best of my ability. Thanks to you all for the advice, it is greatly appreciated (by myself and Tumbleweed!)
Carrie


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep just because they are small, with that Nigerian blood in them, mini's have to be done as early as you can do it. And then check them weekly, any scurs at all and reburn. The mini lamancha's were harder than the full sized LaManchas! Vicki


----------

